# Curious question about Lyft drivers



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

As you know, Uber had a " Stop Driving " event last Monday. In the Channel 2 news report it was stated," Lyft reports that most of their drivers are driving under 20 hours a week." 
Note: Do they realize that most of their drivers, also, drive for Uber? Uber is busier, therefore , more time goes to Uber. 
All Lyft drivers - do you agree with this statement ??
Normally, I am logged on 25 hours and up. 
Do you think they meant day and not week ????? Just joking !!
Opinions ??


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I drive anywhere from 20-30 hours a week, sometimes (but rarely) more.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Both Lyft and Uber know full well that most drivers drive for both. But it plays well with the media when they can say that most of their drivers are part time, therefore we don't need to pay more.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> As you know, Uber had a " Stop Driving " event last Monday. In the Channel 2 news report it was stated," Lyft reports that most of their drivers are driving under 20 hours a week."
> Note: Do they realize that most of their drivers, also, drive for Uber? Uber is busier, therefore , more time goes to Uber.
> All Lyft drivers - do you agree with this statement ??
> Normally, I am logged on 25 hours and up.
> ...


most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


I disagree with this.

I have not conducted an official pool or anything, however most of my pax acknowledge that "most drivers drive both".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I usually drive around 10 hours a week, if at all. I keep Lyft as a last resort.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I disagree with this.
> 
> I have not conducted an official pool or anything, however most of my pax acknowledge that "most drivers drive both".


depends on your market mr t. here uber pays so piss pore 80% of the drivers only have lyft stickers on there windows
so the airport will have 40 drivers with lyft zero uber but the lower fare kills me i really have to do a extra trip to make up for the lower rates.
but uber will have the area surge that helps


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I disagree with this.
> 
> I have not conducted an official pool or anything, however most of my pax acknowledge that "most drivers drive both".


Their own research shows that 70% of drivers ride for both platforms.



Pax Collector said:


> I usually drive around 10 hours a week, if at all. I keep Lyft as a last resort.


If am not after a specific bonus, I set both apps to ON and wait who pings me first. After that rides usually just come one after another with no time to switch. But, I guess to my shame, my acceptance rate is close to 100%.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Are we talking actual driving time, or the app being open and anxiously waiting for Uber to chose you, yes YOU! to be the next luck contestant on "Drive that lard ass across town for peanuts and smile while doing it" show?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Both Lyft and Uber know full well that most drivers drive for both. But it plays well with the media when they can say that most of their drivers are part time, therefore we don't need to pay more.


That's the same excuse Walmart uses to pay its workers less. Their employees are always able to sign up for food stamps and food pantries.


----------



## XUBERANT (Sep 18, 2018)

Lyftpeople.net


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


Most drivers who only use one are those who have been deactivated by either company.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

There are tons of people with no credit renting cars driving exclusively for Lyft.

I don't drive Lyft since I do mostly do XL and they don't have an XLonly filter in my market.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I must be one of the rare drivers with a stellar credit rating, my own vehicle and I only drive for Lyft, by choice. Uber had their chance, but they jerked me around on the "signup bonus" they promised, so they lost.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

When I started uber tried to jerk me around with bonus as well. I sent an email to Dara and I had my $1,000 bonus next day. Difference is I was able to document every phone conversation with phone support, they recorded ao did I. So Dara stepped in.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Lyft is presenting the data they have. Are you wanting them to go make assumptions and present non-factual data? Sure they know that some Ants drive for both, but they do not have data to support making any statements about it. What is your point anyways?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I drive about 15-20 hours per week. LYFT only.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> That's the same excuse Walmart uses to pay its workers less. Their employees are always able to sign up for food stamps and food pantries.


--------------------------
Most major grocery stores, also.
Do not have to have medical coverage or benefits for part time workers.



No Prisoners said:


> When I started uber tried to jerk me around with bonus as well. I sent an email to Dara and I had my $1,000 bonus next day. Difference is I was able to document every phone conversation with phone support, they recorded ao did I. So Dara stepped in.


------
What is Dara's email address, please ??



ftupelo said:


> Lyft is presenting the data they have. Are you wanting them to go make assumptions and present non-factual data? Sure they know that some Ants drive for both, but they do not have data to support making any statements about it. What is your point anyways?


---------------------------
My point ? Everyone else "got it ". False information for the public, just like the promise that drivers make $35/hour.
Since most drivers are driving for both companies, they are often not available for Lyft rides BECAUSE they are involved in an Uber ride, since Uber is 2x-3x busier. But it is worded, along with all the other Lyft statements , to make the public think that it is the drivers choice to work under 20 hours a week and make BIG BUCKS. Psychological warfare.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


Saw nothing but lyft in Boston Saturday night


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In my market the only reason to drive Lyft only cause you got deactivated on uber or new to the country and or new drivers license and dont have the 1 year driving experience required by uber


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


---------------------
I am assuming that you mean -- drivers are registered to both companies but only log on to the busiest at that particular time. 
Absolutely not true in Los Angeles. Most drivers I have talked to are logged on to both companies at the same time. Lyft is very strong in this city.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Since my original reply, lyft traffic is drying up, so I enabled my uber account, I now drive for both, but uber definitely is bringing in more than lyft.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> As you know, Uber had a " Stop Driving " event last Monday. In the Channel 2 news report it was stated," Lyft reports that most of their drivers are driving under 20 hours a week."
> Note: Do they realize that most of their drivers, also, drive for Uber? Uber is busier, therefore , more time goes to Uber.
> All Lyft drivers - do you agree with this statement ??
> Normally, I am logged on 25 hours and up.
> ...


If they fudge the data then any statement can hold true at least for that moment. Remember how they dont include the time spent on DF and who knows what else. It also makes the hourly rate calculation look more attractive for the drivers that dont know any better or ask questions. .
I do Lyft Only 25+ hours a week as well, although rarely go over 40 hours.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


and this response is based on nothing? why say it if it has no basis in reality or supporting empirical evidence to support your claim.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Most major grocery stores, also.
> Do not have to have medical coverage or benefits for part time workers.
> 
> ...


They throttle your time and the rides.
The result can be that you work less because you get tired of the bs or get fooled into thinking there's no demand and you go home. This tactic alone results in a 20 hour week w shatty pay.
This shat isn't random.
Yes. It's a psychological tactic.

I think part of the reason is that they want the ants to always be at their disposal even if they know we're wasting our time and money. They should consider boarding us so to speak like Southwest by groups everyday based on true demand. But then if they were wrong they would have to surge to maintain the velocity of income.

Sad.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Lyft is busier than Uber in my market. Passengers tell me Lyft is cheaper, so it makes sense why Lyft keeps me busier. I have Uber too, but rarely use it. Since Lyft's weekly ride challenge & streak bonuses, are way better than Uber's Quest & consecutive trip bonus.

I drive 24 hrs per week with Lyft. It's the only work I do, it's more than enough to pay my bills.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


the smart ones drive for whoever is paying the most at that time....



Hitchhiker said:


> Lyft is busier than Uber in my market. Passengers tell me Lyft is cheaper, so it makes sense why Lyft keeps me busier. I have Uber too, but rarely use it. Since Lyft's weekly ride challenge & streak bonuses, are way better than Uber's Quest & consecutive trip bonus.
> 
> I drive 24 hrs per week with Lyft. It's the only work I do, it's more than enough to pay my bills.


really lyft's promos are better? I've never found that to be true here in chicago. 75% of my rides are uber probably because it's almost never surging and quest and ctb are attainable. Lyft challenge for me this week was all week 71 rides $82. No streaks as high as uber...Uber's was $50 for 60 rides m-th then $70 for 55 rides f-s.. lyft doesnt supply enough rides w surge to be able to get all of they're and even 1 of the other 2. It was interesting for me to tell you I hope you liked the info I gave you..


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


Wrong


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> As you know, Uber had a " Stop Driving " event last Monday. In the Channel 2 news report it was stated," Lyft reports that most of their drivers are driving under 20 hours a week."
> Note: Do they realize that most of their drivers, also, drive for Uber? Uber is busier, therefore , more time goes to Uber.
> All Lyft drivers - do you agree with this statement ??
> Normally, I  am logged on 25 hours and up.
> ...


Why does any of this ****ing matter? It's slave labor period.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> the smart ones drive for whoever is paying the most at that time....
> 
> really lyft's promos are better? I've never found that to be true here in chicago.


Yes, because promos differ from each area. My weekly Lyft challenge is $65 for 61 rides, compared to Uber's pathetic Quest of 60 rides for $25. I can also start a Lyft streak bonus from anywhere. But with Uber consecutive trip bonus, I would have to drive an hour away just to start a 3 ride streak.

Months ago when I used to run both apps due to Lyft ride challenge being taken away, a Lyft ping would always come in before an Uber ping. Since Lyft is busier & offers better bonuses in my market, it's a no brainer to just drive for Lyft until that changes.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Lyft if busier in my market. Subjective, but after years of doing this garbage, I find Lyft passengers tend to be better behaved. My tip rate is about 40% on Lyft vs 10% on Uber. Lyft has yet to take back $$ if a customer complains about my long hauling. I rarely hit a bonus (Quest, streaks, or otherwise), so those don't really factor in one way or another.

I'm at $.60/mile on Uber and $.835/mile on Lyft. Lyft recently replaced my PT with 'Personal Power Zones." I drive late nights/early mornings, so Uber's slightly higher time pay doesn't make a difference.

I can still average about $25-30/hour on Lyft between cherry picking and tips. But the second they match Uber's mileage, I'm done.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> most drivers only use lyft or uber not both.


hahaha found the new guy

Each market may have a preference, but not having both on and accepting requests is just bad for the bottom line.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I usually drive around 10 hours a week, if at all. I keep Lyft as a last resort.


I'm about to be deactivated on Lyft -(


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm about to be deactivated on Lyft -(


How come?


----------

